# capping Eco Complete



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi just got my batch of Eco in and it is so fine that some of my plants just wont stay down. I was wondering if I could buy some gravel from the LFS that is it a bit bigger which will help hold the plants down or anything else that you guys recommend. Thanks as this is driving me crazy.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you can top the eco-complete if it bothers you, just be careful when you uproot plants, as you will pull up the eco-complete. and depending on the colour of gravel, the aesthetics may be an issue for you... if it's important.

otherwise, there's nothing stopping you from doing so.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Personally, I'd never cap Eco Complete. One of the best advantages of the Eco, IMHO, is the nice black color. Eco is certainly heavy enough to hold down most plants; vs., say planting in SMS! How deep is your Eco substrate? If anything, maybe you just need another bag of the Eco. 

Or do you have any diggers in this tank like large Corys or Loaches?

If one particular plant is more bouyant, sometimes pruning it smaller can help keep it planted until it regrows some roots.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

That is what I ended up doing is trim some of the bigger ones that kept floating. I have some chiclids in there so where they lay they tear up anything near their nesting spot. Think I am just gonna deal with it til they finally take hold thanks.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

If the fish are digging the plants up all you have to do is get a few golf ball size rocks and place them around the bases of the larger plants. The fish wont be able to dig and get at the roots.


----------

